# Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!



## Alf Stone (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

will jetzt mal meine erste Umfrage starten.
Habe in einem Thread heute gelesen das jemand Probleme hatte Brassen zu fangen und stattdessen nur Ukeleis fing.
Dazu meine Frage:
Warum angeln so viele Leute so gerne auf die "Klodeckel" und warum wird darum so eine Wissenschaft gemacht, u.a. auch bei Hechtsprung im Fernsehen. 
Die mischen da stundenlang irgendwelches Anfütterzeugs mit einem Haufen Lockstoffen, Maden, etc. zusammen, nur um dann Brassen zu fangen die meiner Meinuung nach sportlich gar nichts bieten, also null Drillfeeling und dann obendrein noch den ganzen Kescher vollschleimen und auch küchentechnisch hohen Aufwand bedeuten.
Bei uns gelten Brassen immer als ungeliebter Beifang, welcher selten mal zu Fischsuppe verarbeitet wird und noch seltener früher mal sauer eingelegt wurde.
Und um noch mal auf die Wissenschaft und die Geheimnisse zu sprechen zu kommen, möchte ich sagen das bei uns eigentlich eine Tüte Haferflocken mit etwas Erde vermengt völlig ausreicht um Brassen ohne Ende zu fangen.
Mit anderen Worten ich sehe nicht den Sinn der Geheimniskrämerei um einen Fisch der in den Gewässern in Berlin und Brandenburg zu Hauf zu fangen ist.
Aber vielleicht habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht den richtigen Wert des Brassens erkannt und vielleicht ist der Bestand anderswo auch nicht so gut wie bei uns.

Jedenfalls würde mich mal eure Meinung zum Thema Brassen interessieren!

Bin gespannt!

Petri Alf  #h


----------



## Knispel (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Also zum ersten ist das fischen auf den Großbrassen ( so ab 5 Pfund aufwärts ) bestimmt nicht leicht.
2. Einen Fisch, nur wegen seines Schleimes ( der Aal schleimt wohl noch mehr ) und seiner "Küchenreife" zu beurteilen, finde ich eigentlich nicht in Ordnung.
3. Küche : Ich habe erst vor kurzen bei russischen Angelfreunden geräucherten Brassen gegessen, alle Achtung kann ich da nur sagen. Mein Großvater ( Gott habe ihn sehlig ) kochte die Fische immer, puhlte das Fleisch von den Gräten und machte mit Kräutern Fischfrikadellen ( so mach ich das heute auch manchmal noch ) , solltest Du mal probieren....


----------



## Brummel (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ich geb zu, früher sind mir die Brassen irgendwie immer durch die glitschigen Finger ins Wasser entkommen  #t , aber seit hier die Fänge von zum Beispiel Aalen dermaßen zurückgegangen sind hab ich nichts mehr gegen die Schleimer einzuwenden. Richtig zubereitet sind die sogar echt lecker (geräuchert zum Beispiel  :k ).

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Alf Stone (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Mhm, mit dem Aal hast du recht, schleimen tut der auch gewaltig. Der schmeckt mir allerdings aber auch wesentlich besser und hat halt auch keine großen Gräten.
Naja und wenn wir Fischsuppe machen, nehmen wir auch die ab und an Brassen und puhlen das Fleisch von den Gräten. Ist aber schon ein ganz schöner Aufwand und geschmacklich finde ich trotzdem nicht so lecker.
Aber vielleicht sollten wir mal wirklich einen räuchern...
Und mit dem Drill, das kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen, die beißen halt so typisch an, meist heben sie die Pose aus dem Wasser und dann gehts kurz hin und her und dann zeigen sie schon Breitseite und lassen sich ganz gemächlich heranführen, so sind bis jetzt meine Erfahrungen gewesen und da waren auch schon einige starke Gesellen dabei.
Aber danke für deine Meinung. Vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar Brassenfreunde.

Petri Alf


----------



## Knispel (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Mach die mal den Aufwand und fabriziere Frikadellen.....und denn sag wieder bescheid wie es Dir schmeckte.


----------



## Brummel (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

@ Knispel,

da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, mit den richtigen Rezepten und manchmal auch ein bißchen Mühe ist aus fast jedem Fisch der optimale Geschmack herrauszukitzeln.  #6 

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## AKor74 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Moin, ich war so ca. 9 (also 20 Jahre her, boah), da fing es mächtig an zu schiffen. Es war der erste saure Regen meines Lebens, meine Kumpels und ich wollten dringenst nach hause, leider hatte ich einen Biss und fing einen Brassen in Übergröße. Ich weiss natürlich nicht mehr wie groß und schwer das Teil war, ich kann mich nur noch daran erinnern, dass ich länger als eine halbe Stunde beneötigte, um das Teil zu landen. Entweder war ich (oder daas Material) damals noch zu schwach, aber gewährte hat sich das Teil heftigts. So weit meine Errinerung. Sauer eingelegt finde ich die Teile auch nicht schlecht, besser als manch anderer Weissfisch.

In diesem Sinne, AKor


----------



## AKor74 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Verkaufe paar "e" und "a"


----------



## Alf Stone (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



> Errinerung



Sind die R's noch zu haben?  :q  :q  :q 

Petri Alf


----------



## schnorchel0815 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

 Ich versuche Brassen zu fangen, weil sie bei gewissen Angelveranstaltungen gutes Gewicht bringen!!#:


----------



## Matchking (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Also ich habe abgestimmt,für ist schwer zu fangen,
weil unsere Gewässer nicht gerade breit sind und das Wasser oft sehr klar ist.
Dadurch macht es das Brassenangeln zu einer kleinen Herausforderung.
Man muss nur ein wenig trixen,dann bekommt man auch die Großen an den Haken!!!

MfG und Petri Heil
Sören


----------



## Hiddi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Der ist einfach nur abartig :v


----------



## Rotauge (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Der ist nicht einzig und auch nicht artig und schon gar nicht abartig. Der gehört halt zu den Friedfischen und sollte für Stipper und Friedfischer kein Problem sein.

Ich finde das aus dem Brassenangeln keine Wissenschaft gemacht wird. Ne Geheimniskrämerei mache ich manchmal mit meiner Futtermischung, obwohl ich ein Rezept hier im Board schon veröffentlicht habe.

Lecker schmeckt der Brassen auch, am liebsten geräuchert.


----------



## Borgon (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Kleine Brassen z.b.als Beifang beim Aalangeln können lästig sein und sind für mich auch nicht zu verwerten...ABER...Die Grossen an ganz feinem Gerät sind der Hammer.Und ausserdem eine Herausforderung,ich kenne so einige Gewässer wo Grossbrassen über 5 Pfund drin sind.Die bekommst du nicht ohne weiteres mit ´ner Tüte Haferflocken und etwas Erde schnell mal gelockt und gefangen.Die grossen Brassen haben natürlich noch genau so viel Gräten wie die Kleinen,jedoch findet man sie halt besser weil sie dementsprechend grösser sind und somit nicht mehr sooo problematisch.Und die Bauchlappen geräuchert... #v  #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Die Drillfertigkeiten der Brassen kommen natürlich nicht zum vorschein, wenn man , wie fast jeder am Fluss mit einer Grundrute von 30-60g wg oder schwerer, einsetzt. Wenn die Brassen an der leichten Stippausrüstung beisen, geht aber der punk richtig ab, und man bekommt sogar angst, dass der gummizug nicht halten könnte...
KOF!!!


----------



## MegaAal (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ich angle eigentlich nicht so oft auf Brassen aber wenn ich mal eine größere anbeißt dann macht der Drill richtig Spaß.


----------



## Adrian* (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

hallo,

wir haben sie als "beifang" wenn wir auf barben angeln is aber nich schlimm besser als nichts, die richtig dicken ziehen auch nich schlecht...die größte hat en freund auf en gummifisch gehakt die war so ca 50cm und hatte schon gut 4kg oder mehr. #r


----------



## Veit (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Brassenangeln ist für mich eine schöne Spielerei im Frühjahr, wenn die Karpfen und Aale noch nicht richtig beißen. Von März bis Anfang Mai konnte ich auch zahlreiche große Brassen von über 50 cm fangen.   
Zur Zeit angle ich nicht mehr gezielt auf Brassen. Eben weil meine eigentlichen Lieblingsfische jetzt gut beißen und weil ich Brassen nicht sonderlich mag. Auf die Idee einen zu essen würde ich sowieso nicht kommen, im Drill sind Brassen langweilig (da nützt auch feines Gerät nicht viel) und besonders anspruchsvoll ist die Brassenangelei nicht. Große Brassen zu fangen ist meiner Meinung nach keine große Kunst. Man muss bloß genug große im Gewässer haben, dann beißen diese auch reichlich an. Wenn der Brassenbestand natürlich verbuttet ist, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man meist nur kleine fängt.


----------



## aalkopf (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

also ich finde brassen machen 0 spaß. Wenn da schon mal einer auf Made beisst, wenn man nicht angefüttert hat und man freut sich auf ein kleines, oder auch mittleres Rotauge kommt so ein Vieh das den Karfpen imitieren will. Dann hat das Biest meist auch schón den 18 haken geschluckt und man schleimt sich alles voll. Das ist schlimmer als bei frauen:q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

@alkopf= Was bist Du für ein Angler ? 0 Spass ?
Der Brassen ( das Vieh ) kann doch nichts dafür, dass er einer ist. 
Irgendwo bewegen wir uns doch noch im Thema " Natur ", oder ?
Und dann der Vergleich mit Frauen ? 
Petrie Heil 
... ich bleib auch ganz ruhig ...


----------



## Borgon (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

@Veita muss ich dir widersprechen.Gut,mit wieviel Aufwand Grossbrassen zu fangen sind hängt auch vom Gewässer ab,stimmt schon.Ich kenne aber Gewässer,in denen ich schon grosse Karpfen,Schleie aber nie einen kapitalen Brassen gefangen habe.Erst als ich die Jungs und Mädels in Klodeckelgrösse beim Laichen am Schilf sah wusste ich dass es sie dort überhaupt gibt.Wiederum gibt´s auch Gewässer,bei denen man beim Boilieangeln mit Schneemannsystem etc.fischen muss um nicht immer gleich einen Brassen auf der Montage zu haben.Ich fische meistens in kleineren See´n, Fluss überhaupt nicht und will auf keinen Fall pauschalisieren,kann aber von meinen Gewässern aus sagen das sich das Eine und das Andere ausschliesst,also wenn es hier in einem See ein Massenvorkommen an Brassen gibt dann sind die auch automatisch verbuttet,also es gibt dann nicht sehr viele Grosse bzw.gar keine.Aber wenn mir jemand erzählen will,dass ein Brassen so in der 3-Kilo-Kategorie an der Stippe oder Winkelpicker mit 0,10er Hauptschnur vom Drill her so ist wie Ukeleis fangen dann fällt mir nix mehr zu ein #h  :a


----------



## Pickerfan (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ich muss Matchking zustimmen Rotfedern fängt jeder doch einen grossen Brassen fangen ist ein anderes Thema. Das fordert einen schon heraus.


----------



## aalkopf (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

achso. ich "stippe" die immer mit der karpfenrute.
Brauche halt auch köfis und für köfis hol ich mir keine match


----------



## nasengnuf (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Moin in lustige Runde,
 Brassen kannte ich vor einem Jahr nur aus Märchen, bis ich letztes Jahr nach Potsdam gezogen bin.Bei uns in der Altmark(Salzwedel) gibt es diesen Fisch nicht in den Gewässern.Seit ich hier los ziehe, fange ich ein "Havelschwein" nach dem anderen.Thema Drill: Nicht so der Hit,eher zu einfach. Größe: pers.Rekord hier: 47cm, Gewicht:? Keine Ahnung ist mir aus den Händen in den Kanal geglitten. ;-)
Geschmack: hm, in der Suppe ganz okay, geräuchert habe ich so ein Deckel noch nicht,aber mir wollte mal jemand erzählen, das die besser als Forellen schmecken sollen!? Kann ich nicht glauben, werde ich aber demnächst mal ausprobieren.
Ansonsten ne Handvoll Mais in den Kanal, feine Pose, Maiskorn und kurz warten.
Aber das ist sicher von Gewässer zu Gewässer anders.
Ich persönlich bin nicht der Liebhaber von denen und so werden sie noch öfters sehr schonend mir aus den Händen ins Wasser gleiten.


----------



## Nobbi K. (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Das das Angeln auf Brassen langweilig sein soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich fahre sehr viel nach Holland und da ist das Kopfrutenangeln insbesondere auf Brassen weit verbreitet. An der 11-m-Kopfrute mit Gummizug eine Brasse von 2 - 3 Pfund oder mehr am 0,08 mm Vorfach zu drillen, ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Und es wird noch besser, wenn die Brasse sich in der Strömung quer stellt.

#:

Gruss
Nobbi


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

@ Borgon: Ich hatte im Frühjahr meist mit 12er Vorfach an der leichten Feederrute geangelt. 1 (ganz selten 0) bis 5 Brassen von über 50 cm allerdings auch nie über 60 cm hatte ich da eigentlich immer dabei, wenn ich auch gezielt Brassen fangen wollte. 
Letztes Jahr konnte ich auch mal in 2 Stunden mit einer Rute 7 Brassen zwischen 50 und 60 cm fangen. Es geht also nicht wie mit Ukeleis, aber jeder der einigermaßen angeln kann, wird einen fangen.
War letztens mit der Schulklasse von meiner Mutter angeln. Da haben einige ihre Angeln mitgebracht. Das waren solche 1,6er Teleruten. Hab mal eine davon zusammengesbastelt. Futterspirale auf die Schnur, Wirbel und ein dünnes Vorfach dran. Nach 10 Minuten hing auch schon ne' 58er Brasse am Haken.


----------



## Fisher (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

also bei uns gibt es nicht viele bis gar keine brassen, finde es zwar komisch, weis aber nicht warum...

ich wohne im südschwarzwald und angel am schluchsee....

gruß fisher


----------



## Kuxi (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Also, bei uns kursiert nicht umsonst der Spruch:“außer Bresen nix gewesen“.

Die Brasse ist bei mir zwar „nur“ ein Beifang, sowohl beim stippen mit Teig und Made, auf Tauwurm am Grund, als auch sogar auf Frolic wenn ich den Karpfen nachstelle. Hier und da, freue ich mich aber dennoch über die „Klodeckel“, wenn sonst gar nix beißt, ist mir ne Brasse hier und da mal ganz lieb. Einen wirklichen Kämpfer habe ich bisher aber noch nicht gefangen, sogar auf der feinen Bolo, ziehe ich die dicken Schleimer wie nasse Säcke aus dem Wasser. Die Tage aber hat mein Sohn eine wirklich  mächtige Brasse gefangen und an der Freude dieses jungen Anfängers gemessen, ist die Brasse für viele Angler doch ein toller Fisch und Grund genug einen erfolgreichen Angeltag gehabt zu haben ;-)

Essen, mag ich Brassen aber nicht, da ich eigentlich eh fast nur Raubfisch mag. Aber da können diese Tiere ja auch nix zu ;-)



Petri,

Kuxi



P.S. @ Aalkopf  sorry, es ist nicht meine Art jemanden pers. anzugreifen! Aber ich habe leider schon mehrere Beiträge von Dir gelesen und fast ebenso oft, musste ich mir an den Kopf fassen! Ich halte Dich entweder für einen sehr jungen unbedarften Menschen, oder aber für einen nicht sonderlich intelligenten!! Deshalb, werde ich es mir von nun an nicht mehr antun, auch nur noch einen Deiner schriftlichen Ergüsse über mich ergehen zu lassen!

Tu Dir selber den gefallen und überdenke Deine Beiträge lieber ein bis elf mal, bevor Du sie auf  „normal“ denkende Mitmenschen „abschießt“! Dann sollten auch solche Beiträge wie dieser, gegen deine Person weniger werden! Sorry!


----------



## Ansgar (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> will jetzt mal meine erste Umfrage starten.
> Habe in einem Thread heute gelesen das jemand Probleme hatte Brassen zu fangen und stattdessen nur Ukeleis fing.
> ...


----------



## sbiro (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Moin, ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit Brassen wenig anfangen kann, deshalb Angel ich nicht Gezielt auf Brassen.
Sicherlich gibt es Möglichkeiten, einen Brassen lecker zu verwerten, trotzdem ziehe ich andere Fische vor.


----------



## Knispel (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss Matchking zustimmen Rotfedern fängt jeder doch einen grossen Brassen fangen ist ein anderes Thema. Das fordert einen schon heraus.



Denn schau mal in deinen Fanglisten nach, wieviele Plötzen / Rotfedern von 2 - 3 Pfund da drinnen stehen....Soviel zu fängt jeder. Ist wie beim Brassen, der richtige Großbrassen so ab 4 Pfund ist sehr sensibel.


----------



## KampfKater (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

ich räuchere selber und hab dabei schon fast alle bekannten fische probiert.
wenn ich die wahl zwischen geräucherter forelle oder geräucherter brasse hab nehm ich die brasse. 


gruß
robert


----------



## Petrusautor (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Geräucherter Brassen ist super!
Die Russen machen aus ihm eine Art Fischkuchen, der sehr sehr lecker sein soll.
Ich selber bevorzuge das Rezept meines Freundes Kalli für Fischfrikadellen. Kalli ist Koch und kennt sich mit Fisch gut aus. Ist übrigens gerade in einem österreichischen Wassersportforum getestet und für gut befunden worden.
Hier das Rezept und die Wertung:

_Verfasst am: Fr 23 Apr 2004 15:57 im http://www.yachtrevue.at/forum/index.php
Für die Sportangler unter uns hier eine Möglichkeit, auch ungeliebten Fisch (wegen zu vieler Gräten) delikat zuzubereiten. Das Rezept stammt von meinem Freund Kalli, einem Koch: 

Kallis Fischfrikadellen – das Rezept 

…ob warm oder kalt – egal! Die schmecken immer. 

Zutaten: 
600 g Fischfilets nach Wahl, 1 große Zwiebel, Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat, 2 in Milch eingeweichte Brötchen, Mehl, Paniermehl, gehackte Petersilie, Fett zum Braten. 

1.) Filets säubern, die Gräten (bei Seefisch) entfernen, bei Süßwasserfischen wie Brachsen, Aland und anderen Weißfischarten mit weichen Gräten nicht nötig. Klein schneiden. 
2.) Die Zwiebel in Scheiben schneiden und in etwas Fett und Wasser gar dünsten. 
3.) Fisch, Zwiebeln, die eingeweichten Brötchen, gehackte Petersilie mit Salz, Pfeffer und Muskat vermengen. Alles zweimal (Süßwasserfisch dreimal) durch den Fleischwolf drehen, (in der Küchenmaschine mittelfein pürieren) gut durchkneten, dabei nochmals pikant abschmecken. Evtl. können auch je nach Geschmack Kräuter ganz nach Belieben mit verarbeitet werden. 
4.) Mit etwas Mehl Frikadellen formen (kleine Laibchen, die man etwas flachdrückt) und mit Paniermehl (Semmelbröseln) panieren. In heißem Fett schwimmend auf beiden Seiten braun backen, bis sie eine leichte Kruste haben. 
5.) Dazu gehen Remouladensoße, Gemüse und Salate. 

Guten Appetit!

Darauf antwortete 100er am: Di 25 Mai 2004 16:08 

das hab ich letztes we mal ausprobiert in kroatien! tolle sache, net allzu schwer und sehr lecker! danke für den tipp, dodi! fallst noch mehr davon hast, nur raus damit 
_________________
100er 
ich lieb euch alle nicht_


----------



## Fitti (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Also ich fange jedesmal grosse Brassen und das ganz ohne Schwierigkeiten, meistens wenn ich Köfis haben will, gehen mir zwei bis drei große Brassen auf Mais. Eine nehme ich meistens mit, denn immer Forellen Essen ist langweilig  :m


----------



## nasengnuf (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Moin,
also doch mal so ein "Havelschwein" mitnehmen und zart räuchern.Werde mich dann mal in Naher Zukunft äußern, wie es gemundet hat.
Danke auch an dieser Stelle für das lecker Rezept von Petrusautor, wird baldigst probiert, denn Brassen hat man(n) hier ständig als Beifang.


----------



## Litty1978 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Also da kann ich Borgon nur zustimmen, ich denke das die etwas grösseren Klodeckel auch einen guten Drill bieten. Das ist natürlich nicht mit einem Karpfen oder so vergleichbar, aber wenn man erstmal auf einem Brassenschwarm sitzt, dann macht es echt Freude! Das Futter ist doch glaub ich etwas genauer zu formulieren als nur nen paar Haferflocken und ein wenig Erde, vor allem wenn die Sportsfreunde beim Hegefischen mit deutlich attraktiverem Futter dir dann alles abgrasen!
Petri Heil!  VG Pierre


----------



## Carp_hunter19 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ja das stimmt wirklich,geräucherte basse schmeckt ganz simbel,obwohl ich selber nie brasse mit nehme.Ich fang sie in meinen gewässer auch wohl mal von 2-3pf und mehr.Aber naja da ich kein räucherspezi bin brauch ich sie auch nicht mitzunehmen.


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ich mag BRassen voll gern, das bockt sich nähmlich voll mit ner 4m Stippe ne 1kg Brasse zu drillen


----------



## Brassenkönig (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Hallo Boardies,
ich finde auch, dass der Brassen am leichten Gerät einen gute Drill bietet. Er schmeckt auch gut, aber leider nerven die Kräten  . Die alten, kapitalen Brassen beißen auch sehr vorsichtig. Ich finde den Schleim nicht so schlimm. Man kann ihn ja abwischen. Leider stinkt das Zeug so. Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## Killerwels (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Is Rotaugen und Plötzen nicht das gleiche  ;+  :m


----------



## Cloud (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Is Rotaugen und Plötzen nicht das gleiche ;+ :m


Joa das ist es #c #c   #2 #2 :g  #y 

Ich angle schon manchmal auf Brassen,  vor allem weil man da eigentlich nie leer ausgeht aber habe sie bisher immer released weil ich kein gutes Rezept dafür habe...Kennt den jemand von euch nen gutes Rezept womit die Viecher echt gut schmecken...#c ?
Würde sie ja räuchern aber habe nur in holland aufm Campingplatz nen Räucherofen und somit kannsch hier net räuchern und nen Fleischwolf hab ich halt auch nicht  :c :c 
Gruß Cloud


----------



## Janossi (5. August 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

ich habe erst vorgestern an einem See in MD geangelt und muss sagen, da lief den Tag über garnichts und zur Nacht gingen alle, weil Aal auch nicht lief. Ich habe da meine Kopfrute geschnappt, nochmal ordentlich angefüttert und die Brassen kamen. Das geht jetzt mittlerweile seit 3 Jahren so und ich hatte da nachts immer Erfolg. Dann lieber ein paar Brassen und die sind ab 45- 50cm. Und die machen an der Kopfrute bei Nacht richtig´Laune. Meine größte war eine 63cm Brasse und das ist schon sehr ordentlich. Solltet ihr auch mal probieren.

Gruß aus Mainz


----------



## DinkDiver (6. August 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Würde gerne mal eine schöne Brasse fangen. Zwar gibt es bei uns im See richtig schöne Brassen was die Fänge der Berufsfischer zeigen diese zu fangen ist allerdings alles andere als einfach. Eine schöne Brasse wär mir auf jeden fall lieber als die ganze Zeit nur Rotaugen Barsche und so ein Scheiß, wobei ich gegen Zweiteres in ordenlichen Größen auch nichts auszusetzen hätte.
Gruß MAT


----------



## sepia (6. August 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



			
				Fisher schrieb:
			
		

> also bei uns gibt es nicht viele bis gar keine brassen, finde es zwar komisch, weis aber nicht warum...
> 
> ich wohne im südschwarzwald und angel am schluchsee....
> 
> gruß fisher


am südschwarzwald liegts nich es liegt am Besatz
ich wohne in Donaueschingen und hier gibt es in sämtlichen Seen/Teichen Flüssen Brachsen und wenn die mal da sind dann vermehren die sich auch prächtig haben glaub ich xmal soviel eier zum ablegen wie n karpfen oder rotaugen.

und zu allen die hier ihre fische wieder reinschmeissen
nehmt sie mit und probiert mal die Rezepte aus wenns nich schmeckt gut dann isses so aber sollte es schmeckn dann machts euch auch mehr spass.und 2. was viel wichtiger ist wenn schier kein platz mehr vor lauter brassen ist dann können wohl die Fische auch nich richtig abwachsen (vllt Waller die die dann essen aber sonst), denn ne brachse mit 25+ cm wird wohl seltener wie ein rotauge in der grösse von nem hecht oder zander attackiert

weniger brachsen im see müsste gleichzeitig heissen besseres Wachstum für die grossen brachsen und dann habt ihr 60+ brachsen und darauf müsste es doch auch spass machen 
also ich denke mit dem Releasen ist der Natur nicht immer geholfen


----------



## **bass** (6. August 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

angele sehr gerne auf grossbrassen in der mosel mit dem futterkorb. finde nähmlich auch das sie am feinen gerät einen guten kampf liefern. nun ja das mit dem schleim stimmt auch aber na ja viele fische sind eben schleimig aber der schleim gehört eben zum angeln dazu das einzige was zählt ist der drill


----------



## Schnürlwascher (6. August 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Füher haben wir an nem Vereinsgewässer auch immer beim Karpfenfischen (Grundmontage mit 2+ Frolic am Haarsystem) massig brassen gefangen. Und da wir  auf Karpfen aus waren, war der Drill meist sehr entäuschend wenn ne große (2+Frolic!) Brasse gebissen hat....
 Insofern haben mich die eher immer genervt...


----------



## Cloud (10. August 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



			
				Cloud schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angle schon manchmal auf Brassen, vor allem weil man da eigentlich nie leer ausgeht aber habe sie bisher immer released weil ich kein gutes Rezept dafür habe...Kennt den jemand von euch nen gutes Rezept womit die Viecher echt gut schmecken...#c ?
> Würde sie ja räuchern aber habe nur in holland aufm Campingplatz nen Räucherofen und somit kannsch hier net räuchern und nen Fleischwolf hab ich halt auch nicht  :c :c
> Gruß Cloud


Weiss denn niemand was? :c  #h #w ;+


----------



## Aal (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ich hab mal angekreuzt, dass der Brassen mein Lieblingsfisch wäre. Ist aber nicht wirklich so. Ich finde aber, er ist ein toller Fisch. Brassen sind Fische, die oft recht groß sind, aber die man trotzdem oft in hohen Stückzahlen fangen kann. Daher angel ich auf diesen Fisch sehr gerne.


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Habe auf "Schmeckt gut" gevotet denn einmal habe ich ne 50er Brasse mitgenommen und wollte unbedingt mal kosten ..... also nachbarn eingeladen und dann noch mein schönen Spiegler von 46cm auch noch dazu damit auch alle satt werden ! Alle haben die schöne Brasse als erstes gegessen und waren vom Geschmack begeistert ! Der Spiegler lag jedoch noch zur Hälfte auch dem Tablett ......... 
Also ein sehr guter Fisch , kann ich nur empfehlen ! 
Ich nehme deshalb ab und zu auch Brassen über 50 cm mit !


Und sein wir mal ehrlich so viele Gräten haben sie nun auch wieder nicht ...........


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

SO MACH ICH ES..........#6 
Brasse ausnehmen , entschuppen , dann schön mit vielen Kreutern füllen (also in den leeren Bauchraum) dann noch auf die Haut etwas Zitrone , Kreuter etwas Salz und dann noch Kräuterbutter in den Bauch und oben drauf und ab in die Röhre bei 200° , wielange musste selber testen , je nach größe der Brasse ! .......

Guten Appetiet !

Brassen ab 50 cm sind ausgezeichnet dafür !
#g #g


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Habe noch ne 54er Brasse im Tiefkühlfach ........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 JAMM JAMM ........... lecker


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Meine Oma hat letztens gesagt das sie mal wieder eine Brasse haben will. Ich habe ihr gesagt: Aber nur ab 50cm. Wenn ich alle Brasse mitnehmen würde dann wäre das Tiefkühlfach immer voll.


----------



## DerStipper (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Brassen sind bei uns relativ schwer zufangen keine Ahnung warum#c dabei wurden bei uns noch vor 5 Jahren bei einem Vereinsangeln von jedem 6 - 7 kg Brassen gefangen 

aber es könnte daran liegen das unser Moselabschnitt sehr sehr sauber wird:c nicht gut für uns Stipper|uhoh: 
bei meinem ersten vereinsangeln geschah es ich hatte das erste mal ne Angel die keine Rolle hatte bis zur letzten Minute nich einen Biss und dann kam er:k mein Fisch ein 7Pfund schwerer man haben mir die Hände gezittert aber hach:l das war mein Lieblingsfisch:k ich hab zwar in dem Jahr im Verein noch 6 oder 7 schwerere gefangen aber fand ich nich so gut wie den *schwärm* das war sooo toll:k das kann sich keiner Vorstellen wenn die an die Oberfläche kommen und dann wieder mit einem starken schwanzschlag verschwinden und man verdammt aufpassen muss das die Hauptschnur oder das Vorfach nicht reißt:l hach der Brassen ist so ein Ding naja hab die letzten 2 Jahre keinen mehr gefangen:c :c hat wohl mit dem Aufklaren vom Wasser zutun was solls ich hab jetzt wieder ein Rezept für die Feeder und versuche dann damit wiedermal mein glück auf meinen Traumfisch Brassen:k :k 
naja im Verein fange ich zwar jetzt lieber Rotaugen mit ca. 20cm weil es davon einfach viele gibt aber ein Brassen, Barbe oder Karpfen sind immer die Krönung:k :k


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

An Brassen hab ich genau wie an allen anderen Friedfischen eigentlich sehr wenig Interesse, doch wenns im Frühjahr zum Raubfischangeln geht und ich nur eine Rute auf die Räuber auslegen darf wird die zweite mit Futterkörbchen und Mistwürmern bestückt... da beisst eigentlich immer was an, und Brassen-Bouletten sind abslout genießbar


----------



## bernd noack (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*






 grossbleie(brassen)-bei uns in sachsen KLODECKEL genannt bieten bei treibender pose an der kopfrute im fluss-ELBE-sehr guten angelsport-gerauechert kann er eine delikatesse sein-wo verbuttete bestaende in stehenden gewaessern exestieren kann er allerdings auch eine plage sein--- 
#6


----------



## Alf Stone (4. November 2004)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Hab grad meine alte Umfrage neu entdeckt.
Die Meinung tendieren wohl insgesamt eher dazu den Brassen nicht zu mögen.
Obwohl ich das mit dem Räuchern mal ausprobieren muss, vielleicht eröffnen sich ja neue Dimensionen...


----------



## Litty1978 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Tja leider (oder auch zum Glück, zumidest was die Hegefischen angeht;-))  sind die Bestände bei uns an der Havel in Berlin eher verbuttet, hier sind die  großen Klodeckel -  wie sie übrigens auch bei uns genannt werden - eher rar, was Schade ist über zwei Pfud sind echt selten und meist nur im Frühjahr zu erhaschen, aber wenn man so einen "Goldrücken" erst mal an der Stippe hat dann ist der Drill schon mindestens genau so spannend wie der einer Rotfeder oder anderen flinkeren Friedfischen, hier spielt vor allenm die Größe des Fischs die entscheidende Rolle und so ein Kapitaler Klodeckel macht schon Spass!!!!
Also Petri!


----------



## Seelachs (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Servus,
viele Stipper und Friedfisch Angler werden dich um eueren Weißfisch Bestand beneiden.
Nur leider ist dieser Bestand fast ausnahmlos in ganz Deutschland nicht so gut.
Ausnahmen gibt es sicherlich immer.
Wenn du alleine oder zu zweit am Wasser sitzt ist es mit Sicherheit auch kein Thema unter normalen Wetter und Jahreszeit auch Brassen ohne Ende zu angeln.
Die Stipper und Hegefischer angeln aber fast ausnahmslos in der Gemeinschaft bei offiziellen Veranstaltungen.
Da treten ca. 40-120 Weißfisch Profis an (je nach Veranstaltung).
Beginn um 6.00 Uhr, dann feuern die alle ihr Futter ins Wasser und du denkst der 3. Weltkrieg hat begonnen.
Der Wettkampf dauert in der Regel zwischen 4 und 6 Stunden.
Wertung: Gesamtgewicht und auch ab und zu Schwerster Fisch.
Dabei kommen Montagen von 16 er bis 8 er Haken an 10 oder 12 er Vorfach zum Einsatz.
Und bei diesen Bedingungen ist es verdammt schwer die Fische auf deinen vorher gelosten Platz zu bekommen bzw. wenn du sie da hast auch diese zu halten.
Denn wie gesagt die anderen neben dir (Abstand ca. 10 Meter) füttern ja auch.
Der Krach, die Leute, das viele Futter sind ein großer Störfaktor den es gilt durch perfekte Köderpräsentation und Vielfalt den Fisch zu überzeugen das dein Futterplatz der beste ist.
Ein Brassen mit 5-8 Pfund an einer Matchrute mit einer Hauptschnur von ca. 16er ist ein Super Drill.
Du kannst hier ja kein Power, wie mit deiner karpfen Rute mit ner 32 er Schnur geben, hier ist Fingerspitzengefühl angesagt.
Die Fische die bei diesen Veranstaltungen gefangen werden, werden meistens den Ortsansässigen zur Verfügung gestellt.
Es gibt auch sehr viele Jäger die ganz wild auf den Weißfischen sind für ihre Luderplätze.
Die werden mit Tollwutimpfstoffen präpariert und die Füchse nehmen dann diesen beim Fressen mit auf.
Mittlerwilen wird aber auch schon mit grossen Containern, die Fische eingesammelt und zu anderen Bundesländern gebracht, deren Seen durch den Kormoran ausgeraubt von Weißfischen und dort eingesetzt.
Was alleine am Wasser super funktioniert geht lange nicht bei einen Wettkampf.
Der Weißfisch ist unheimlich scheu und vorsichtig.
Und gerade diese Herausforderung an den Fischer ist der Kick.
Zu einem der Wettkampf- (Sich mit anderen messen)
zum anderen den Fisch zum Beissen überlisten.
Tja jeden das seine mir das meiste.
-Grins-


----------



## Welshunter (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

HI,


also cih mach mir oft die mühe gescheites Brassenfutter zu michen.
Ein 4pfd Brassen an ner kopfrute im vollem strom amcht doch schon laune.
und beim wettkamßpfischen habich lieber einen Brassen und ein paar rotaugen als 100 Ukeleis!
die bringen ordentlich gewicht!

MFg


----------



## Litty1978 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Stimmt die Uekels gehen mir auch uf den Sack, gerade wenns beim Hegefichen um Gewicht geht, denn kaum hast du wieder ausgeworfen schon ist so ein Viech dran, die werden dann auch gleich wieder released!!! Die Lösung in dem Fall schnell Sinkende Montagen! Zum Beissverhalten kann ich auch nur sagen das die Bisse von Brassen eindeutig am schwersten zu identifizieren sind (endweder zaghafte Hebebisse oder die Pose braucht 2 Minuten bis sie weg ist) das macht das Angeln auf diesen Weissfisch definitiv zu einem Ereignis im gegensatz zu Plötzen o. ä. wo man jeden Biss verwerten kann!


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



			
				aalkopf schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn da schon mal einer auf Made beisst, wenn man nicht angefüttert hat und man freut sich auf ein kleines, oder auch mittleres Rotauge kommt so ein Vieh das den Karpfen imitieren will. Dann hat das Biest meist auch schón den 18 haken geschluckt und man schleimt sich alles voll.



Ich verstehe dich nicht ;+ . Ich würde mich über einen größeren Brassen 1000 mal mehr freuen als über ein kleines oder mittleres Rotauge. Der große Brassen kämpft erstens viel stärker an der Rute als ein Rotauge und außerdem schmecken Brassen sehr gut. Unser Gartennachbar hatte einmal einen großen, geräucherten Brassen und einen geräucherten Zander mitgebracht. Allen hatte der Brassen besser geschmeckt #6 .


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Bei uns auch fast das selbe , ich habe einen 46er Spiegler und ne 50er Brasse gefangen , der Karpfen hat nicht so gut geschmeckt , dafür sagten alle (nachbarn eingeladen) das die Brasse sehr gut geschmackt hat .....


----------



## Adrian* (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

beim barbenangeln beissen die immer, klar gegen ne 2,5 kilo brasse an der feederrute hab ich nichts aber die sind so schleimig da hat man teilweise den kescher,die hände,hose t-shirt alles voll....aber beim biss kloppen die schon ordentlich rein  :m


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Als Karpfenangler sind Brassen für mich "Quell ewiger Freude". Kotz!!Dummerweise gibts hier in Seen genug davon.Selbst vor größeren Ködern  , 2 20er Boilies , machen sie nicht halt.4-6 Pfund sind keine Seltenheit.Brassen im Teich sind für mich wie Unkraut im Garten.Also Freune der schleimigen Gesellen, kommt her und befreit uns von der Plage.
Gegessen hab ich Brassen natürlich auch. Vom Geschmack her sicherlich Oberklasse.Aber diese Pulerei , da macht das Essen fast kein Spaß mehr.Daher sind in den letzten Jahren kaum noch welche in der Pfanne o.ä. gelandet.
Aber die reinen Brassenangler haben meine größte Bewunderung , hab bis heute nicht begriffen was den Reiz ausmacht diesen Fisch gezielt zubeangeln.Diese Ausdauer - für diesen Fisch , ich könnt das nicht.


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Also Brassen ist mir echt zu widerlich. Ich hatte hier im Plöner See einige Brassen vonb 14, 15 und 16 Pfund auf Effzett beim Blinkern auf Hecht, aber das sind echt ekelige Dinger, ich fass die nichtmal an, löse die im Wasser vom Haken und lass sie wieder paddeln...


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns auch fast das selbe , ich habe einen 46er Spiegler und ne 50er Brasse gefangen , der Karpfen hat nicht so gut geschmeckt , dafür sagten alle (nachbarn eingeladen) das die Brasse sehr gut geschmackt hat .....



Ich kenne das vom fischen aus Polen, der geräucherte große Brassen und Frikadellen  von ihm ( die kochen den Brasssen erst, lösen die Gräten aus und machen denn Frikadellen ) waren eine Klasse für sich......


----------



## das_angel_eumel (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Habe für Punkt "_Schleimt nur die ganze Ausrüstung und Montage voll!_ " gestimmt.
Außerdem stinkt der Kescher wie nix gutes :v


----------



## Borgon (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

@Haukepu haust einen aber auch ohne jeglichen Skrupel die Taschen voll oder? :q  :q  :q  |uhoh:


----------



## bine (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ich angle zwischendurch gerne auf Brachsen, weil meine Hunde die so gerne mögen und es so viele davon gibt in unseren Seen!!!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Kurzer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Einer der wiederlichsten Fische die ich kenne! Läßtiger Beifang, welchen ich auch im Wasser schon vom Haken befreie, wenn's geht ohne anfassen. 

Gruß


----------



## Muldentaler77 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angle zwischendurch gerne auf Brachsen, weil meine Hunde die so gerne mögen und es so viele davon gibt in unseren Seen!!! #6  #6  #6



Interessiert mich jetzt wirklich, wie werden denn die Brassen den Hunden "gereicht", im Ganzen, als Filet (wegen der Gräten) ???

mfg

Rene


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Bei uns gibt es auch eine Brassenplage. Wenn ich mit Waggler auf Karpfen angle dann geht die Pse immer ganz langsam untter und eh ich mich versehe sitzt da schon wieder eines dieser schleimigen Grätenviecher im Kescher und gibt nur schlei von sich. Ich hasse die Viecher wenn sie nicht gerade über 50cm sind


----------



## sibirjak (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Brassen schmecken sehr gut geräuchert, als frikadelle oder als trockenfisch.


----------



## Brachsenfan (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Brachsen sind eine meiner Lieblingsfische! 
Sie kämpfen an leichtem Gerät nämlich doch recht gut, sehen wunderschön aus mit ihren goldenen Flanken und den schwarzen Flossen und außerdem schmecken sie sehr gut!
Zudem sind sie die größten Friedfische, welche ursprünglich hier bei uns leben. 
Sie sind in meinen Gewässern nebenbei auch schlauer wie die so oft sehr beliebten Karpfen und somit nicht immer leicht zu fangen, gerade was die Kapitalen angeht!


----------



## phirania (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ob vor 15 Jahren oder heute,sie kämpfen noch.....:q:q#6


----------



## boot (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Brassen schmecken gut wenn man weiß wie man sie zubereiten muss, und für mich sind sie auf ihre Art genauso schön wie andere Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ist das geil was ihr da wieder ausbuddelt!!!

Anglerboard ist einfach die geilste anglerische Fundgrube!

#6#6#6


----------



## Trollwut (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Meine Abstimmoption gibts gar nicht: "Darf beim Karpfenangeln gern weg bleiben, ist beim Feedern willkommen"


----------



## Spriwi (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ich wünsche mir von Euch den Brachsen den gleichen Respekt und Umgang wie anderen Fischen auch zu erweisen!
Wer ein guter Angler sein möchte soll das auch leben....


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Hier mal ein Rezept für Fischfrikadellen aus; bevorzug Brassen, geht aber auch mit anderen Weißfischen (auch gemischt); welches ich mal vor 30 Jahren einer Verkäuferin in einem Fischladen des dort ansäßigen Fischers an einem großen, norddeutschen See abluchsen konnte. (das Rezept rückte sie wohl nur raus, weil ich ihr erklärte, nicht aus dieser Gegend zu kommen, absolutes Stillschweigen zu bewahren und eben diese Frikadellen so hoch lobte).
Die Fische am besten filitieren und die Haut entfernen, bei Brassen kann man bevorzugt das Rückenfilet verwenden und die grätenreichen Bauchlappen weglassen.
Auf 1 kg Fischfleisch rechnet man 2 altbackene Brötchen, 2 Eier, 2 nicht zu große Zwiebeln, Salz, Pfeffer und frische Kräuter nach Geschmack. (Mir reichte da meistens schon Petersilie).
Das Fischfleisch wird zusammen mit den Zwiebeln und den Brötchen durch den Fleischwolf gedreht, die Masse mit Eiern, Gewürzen und Kräutern mischen und zu Frikadellen formen.
Jetzt kommt der Clou: (Achtung Thomas:q)
reichlich fetter, kleingewürfelter Speck (möglichst frischer, ungeräucherter, sogenannter grüner Speck) wird in der Pfanne ausgelassen (Boden sollte bedeckt sein) und sobald er anfängt glasig zu werden, legt man die Frikadellen drauf und brät sie so von beiden Seiten.
Für meinen Geschmack; einfach nur lecker.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## thanatos (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

;+ ja beim Wettkampf ist er mir sehr willkommen ,leicht anzufüttern (wenn man *das F*utter hat) und am Platz haltend.
 Essen tu ich Ihn in keiner Form - hab´s probiert - nicht meins#c

 bietet an sehr leichtem Zeugs auch einen guten Drill#6
 angle ich für Katz und Federvieh ist das "Mass" bald voll
 und der Angeltag zu kurz #d
 verdammt muß mir das mit der Abstimmung noch gut durch die Rübe gehen lassen |kopfkrat


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Also, mit dem Brassen ists wie mit ner bestimmter Sorte Kumpel, ich wette jeder hat so einen:

 Manchmal kommt der spontan zu Besuch, und zwar wenns einem grad garnicht passt, und man kann machen was man will, er haut nicht ab bevor er einem nicht alles Bier weggetrunken und alle Chips und Erdnüsse aufgefuttert hat.

 Und manchmal ist man allein und würd gern mal den Kumpel wiedersehen und bissl klönen, und dann ist der Kerl natürlich unauffindbar oder verreist oder ähnliches.

 Trotzdem mag man den Kumpel natürlich, und man kennt sich schließlich schon ewig.

 So ists auch mit dem Brassen, find ich.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Beim feedern lieb ich sie :l
Meist ordentlich durchschnittliche 
Größe, bei einem bleibt es meist nicht. 
In Kingsizegröße an leichtem Zeug bietet er einen guten Drill. 
Kaum einer fischt gezielt drauf und es bleibt mehr für mich :q


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Beim feedern lieb ich sie :l
> Meist ordentlich durchschnittliche
> Größe, bei einem bleibt es meist nicht.
> In Kingsizegröße an leichtem Zeug bietet er einen guten Drill.
> ...


Jauu....kann ich so unterschreiben #6

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Ist extrem lecker, wenn man weiss wie. Wenn man so seine 30 Kilo in vier Stunden gefangen hat fängt die Arbeit ja erst an.


----------



## Gast (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Hi,
ich habe früher viel auf Karpfen oder Schleien gefischt.
Wenn dann eine Brasse an den Haken ging war man alles andere als begeistert.
Es war halt ärgerlich wenn man extra die Montage wieder ausbringen musste weil statt des erhofften 30 Pfd. Karpfens eine oder eben auch 2 oder 3 Brassen gebissen hatte.
Und wenn so eine Brasse der einzigste Fisch blieb der Kescher und Abhakmatte eingeschleimt hat war das eben nicht besonnders schön.
Und trotzdem wurde eine Brasse auch mit dem Kescher gelandet und sie kam auch auf die Abhakmatte denn jeder Fisch hat bei mir die gleichen "Rechte".
Ich mag sie trotzdem nicht, eben wegen dem Schleim und wenn sie dann auch noch Laichausschlag haben ist das alles andere als schön anzusehen.


----------



## geomas (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*

Hab noch nie gezielt auf Brassen geangelt, mich aber auch noch nie über einen „Blei” als Beifang geärgert. 
An richtig leichtem Gerät können sie im Fluß schon ne Herausforderung sein.

@ Minimax: sehr schöne Beschreibung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, mit dem Brassen ists wie mit ner bestimmter Sorte Kumpel, ich wette jeder hat so einen:
> 
> Manchmal kommt der spontan zu Besuch, und zwar wenns einem grad garnicht passt, und man kann machen was man will, er haut nicht ab bevor er einem nicht alles Bier weggetrunken und alle Chips und Erdnüsse aufgefuttert hat.
> 
> ...



zu Geil!!!


----------

